# List of 50 most influential expatriates



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I was crazy how would be the rank list about the expatriates living in gcc. Don't have any idea how the online media compiled the list. Here is the list of 50 people who come in the list Expat Power List - Gulf's 50 Most Influential Expatriates . I suggested myself in this list :clap2:


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Colm Mcloughlin, Tim Clark and Chris O Donnell should all be higher up on that list..


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

marc said:


> Colm Mcloughlin, Tim Clark and Chris O Donnell should all be higher up on that list..



I agree fully with this Marc especially somebody like Colm McLoughlin, he has been influencing and helping shape Dubai since the days that Sheihk Zayed road was a Dirt Track. but maybe been a bit quiet about it.

of course Tim Clark is similar,

Where is Paul Hogan of Etihad?

I think they probably got a list of all the nominations from the public, put them on a board and threw darts, and also maybe gave priority to people that they know,, what a load of


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I agree fully with this Marc especially somebody like Colm McLoughlin, he has been influencing and helping shape Dubai since the days that Sheihk Zayed road was a Dirt Track. but maybe been a bit quiet about it.
> 
> of course Tim Clark is similar,
> 
> ...


I guess you mean james Hogan of Etihad - he's at #3...

I've met 6 of them, worked for 1 of them and wouldn't trust any of them....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I have done a deal with Colm funnily enough.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I guess you mean james Hogan of Etihad - he's at #3...
> 
> I've met 6 of them, worked for 1 of them and wouldn't trust any of them....


I guess that's why I didn't find him, ha ha :lol: 

In this world we just have to learn to Trust nobody, sometimes don't even trust myself.




marc said:


> Yeah I have done a deal with Colm funnily enough.



I've had a few dealings with his companies too, Always seem to end up with a hangover though


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I cant even imagine the salaries of these guys...


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

mayotom said:


> I agree fully with this Marc especially somebody like Colm McLoughlin, he has been influencing and helping shape Dubai since the days that Sheihk Zayed road was a Dirt Track. but maybe been a bit quiet about it.


how does that make them 'influential'?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

aamert said:


> how does that make them 'influential'?



Read the quote * "has been influencing and helping shape Dubai" *

These guys have been advisors to the Maktooms/government for many years and have led the growth of Dubai through Emirates and Dubai Airport, they have also had influence in major infrastructural development in Dubai.

I would consider that to be influential... do you disagree:clap2:


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Read the quote * "has been influencing and helping shape Dubai" *
> 
> These guys have been advisors to the Maktooms/government for many years and have led the growth of Dubai through Emirates and Dubai Airport, they have also had influence in major infrastructural development in Dubai.
> 
> I would consider that to be influential... do you disagree:clap2:


not sure yet if I would agree/disagree but if that's the case, I would have nominated the millions of laborers who have literally shaped the infrastructure and institutions for the past 50 years. 
do you agree or disagree?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

aamert said:


> not sure yet if I would agree/disagree but if that's the case, I would have nominated the millions of laborers who have literally shaped the infrastructure and institutions for the past 50 years.
> do you agree or disagree?



Agreed,

they are probably smarter than some of the people on this list


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Disagree.

But they have not thought about it, they are just doing an unskilled job, their building but these influential people are the ones shaping it and coming up with the ideas that make this place what it is..


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

marc said:


> Disagree.
> 
> But they have not thought about it, they are just doing an unskilled job, their building but these influential people are the ones shaping it and coming up with the ideas that make this place what it is..


I agreed with you marc. This list is a kind of expat who come under white collar. Their efforts, passion and discoveries lead Emirates towards the progress way. No doubt thousands of labor category whose efforts does matter in the construction of Dubai and whole emirates. See may in future any online media publish this kind of report.


----------

